# Preservation methods-any tips to share?



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

As we approach the close of the mushrooming season, I'm looking to put up some 'shrooms for the winter. Personally, I have some methods I'm familiar with, but have heard of others I haven't tried for species I'm familiar with, and I have a few species that are new to me this year that I'd like to try and learn to preserve. Anyone else care to share tips by species?


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

I use the usual drying/freezing methods but would encourage you to go to Alan Bero's websites. The one I'm sending is not about preserving but will allow you to explore all of the creative things he has done with shrooms including pickling and his thoughts about the best ways to preserve different types of mushrooms. Good luck! There haven't been many postings about summer mushrooms in MN. http://foragerchef.com/roger-verges-morel-quiche/


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I will check it out! I'm hoping to put up aborted entolomas this year-I usually just eat them up, but I'd like to have some for the winter. Yum! Ever deal with those?
I know, I'm fairly new to this site so I can't sway exactly what it's looked like in the past. But, it does appear there isn't much about summer 'shrooms. I had great luck with morels this year-never have in the past-but not great now that it's gotten so dry. I've had a few oysters, chicken, hedgehogs, pheasant's backs, couple corals, boletes, and a very small number of chants. Have had ok luck with other edibles: blue berries, red and black raspberries, blackberries, lamb's quarters out my ears (lol!), watching the milkweed for pods...
How's the luck where you are? Hope you are having a fruitful season so far


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I dried some of the aborted ones, but they reconstituted leather-like. Freezing may be the ticket.


----------



## iland99 (Apr 15, 2014)

A new one I started trying this year is partially cooking chants (or chickens, hens, whatever), then freezing them in muffin tins before transferring to a gallon size freezer bag. Mushroom hockey pucks!


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Jack and iland99! I don't know how I missed your replies last fall, but I guess better late than never. Excellent tips, thank you, I will put them to use this year. Getting excited for the season? :-D


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

Judy j that recipe sounds amazing . I'm going to make it with my first pound this year. Mmmm


----------

